# Calm Water



## Marsha (Jan 13, 2005)

Did this painting in December for my Grandparents to hang in their cottage on Lake of the Woods, ONT.  It's accyrlic on canvas.


----------



## mygrain (Jan 15, 2005)

Almost looks like watercolor.  Again Im a huge fan of blue so I like it a lot!  Are you self taught or schooled?


----------



## Marsha (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm totally self taught... i dont have time for school, just like my photography, i rely on any amount of natural talent i have.  But i really enjoy it and i try and learn things when i can.


----------

